
The State of State in the Browser (2015) - binarymax
https://max.io/articles/the-state-of-state-in-the-browser/
======
binarymax
(Re)posting this old article I wrote, because of the news that webkit will be
automatically deleting localstorage after 7 days.

Even after 5 years of this article being written, still no solution in sight
for mature local web application storage.

